# Yara (girls name) - yes or no?



## dragonflies

Hubby changes his mind every few days on the name for our wee girl, This is his name for this week/next few days! 
Yara (meaning butterfly in Arabic), not sure of it myself - prefer the other names we already agreed on, but thinking of it today its growing on me...

What do you think?


----------



## tiggerz

Pronounced like Tara? 

I think it's ok, but not overly keen myself - although it would probably grow on you and it would be unlikely there'd be another one in her school!!!


----------



## dragonflies

yes, pronounced like Tara or Sara, I think thats why it sounds kind of familiar, but.. for some reason it makes me think of australia, dunno why, lol. His other name at the moment is Jasmine, which is ok, but makes me think of Aladdin!


----------



## tiggerz

Jasmine is nicer IMO - I like it shortened to jazz or jazzy too! We considered jasmine and yasmine when I had our daughter xx

Yara, I can hear an Australian twang when I say it in my head too lol xxx


----------



## Arlee

tiggerz said:


> Jasmine is nicer IMO - I like it shortened to jazz or jazzy too! We considered jasmine and yasmine when I had our daughter xx
> 
> Yara, I can hear an Australian twang when I say it in my head too lol xxx

Yes, I live in Australia and there are a lot of places with that same/similar sound to it. I actually live in a place with that word in it. If you like it though it shouldn't matter too much. It's still pretty.


----------



## dragonflies

Was talking to my Mum today about the name, She and dad lived in oz for a while, she said its the name of a river/valley near Melbourne, so presume it means something in aborigine? couldn't find out on google, lol!


----------



## Arlee

dragonflies said:


> Was talking to my Mum today about the name, She and dad lived in oz for a while, she said its the name of a river/valley near Melbourne, so presume it means something in aborigine? couldn't find out on google, lol!

Yep that's right! But it's spelt 'Yarra'.


----------



## Stormynights

Just be prepared for people who don't know how to pronounce it calling her Yar-rah (with the y sound) 
But I do like the name Tara. :)


----------



## dragonflies

Stormynights said:


> Just be prepared for people who don't know how to pronounce it calling her Yar-rah (with the y sound)
> But I do like the name Tara. :)

mm.. I don't mind so much if people pronounce it a little wrong. My own name is pronounced so many different ways I don't even notice - it confused OH that even my mum and dad pronounce it different! OH and me know each side of the family is going to have slightly different pronounciation of names anyway and we don't mind, one side speaks arabic, the other english so its inevitable. What did annoy me though is I've had some people (not OH, he understands) tell me *I'M* pronouncing some of our chosen names wrong. One of the names we shortlisted 'Farah/Farrah' I pronounce like 'Farra' as in the 70's actress Farrah Faucett. In arabic its pronounced with a breathy 'h' at the end thats hard for english speakers to reproduce. But I had so many arabic speakers telling me 'how to say it correctly' -, I'm like WT.. I don't need a lecture thank you, its my child, If i choose that name and if I want to pronounce it that way I will, :haha:


----------



## abracadabra

I think its sweet, and a little different - but not to different IYKWIM


----------



## Stormynights

dragonflies said:


> mm.. I don't mind so much if people pronounce it a little wrong. My own name is pronounced so many different ways I don't even notice - it confused OH that even my mum and dad pronounce it different! OH and me know each side of the family is going to have slightly different pronounciation of names anyway and we don't mind, one side speaks arabic, the other english so its inevitable. What did annoy me though is I've had some people (not OH, he understands) tell me *I'M* pronouncing some of our chosen names wrong. One of the names we shortlisted 'Farah/Farrah' I pronounce like 'Farra' as in the 70's actress Farrah Faucett. In arabic its pronounced with a breathy 'h' at the end thats hard for english speakers to reproduce. But I had so many arabic speakers telling me 'how to say it correctly' -, I'm like WT.. I don't need a lecture thank you, its my child, If i choose that name and if I want to pronounce it that way I will, :haha:

Exactly :thumbup: I was just saying I would pronounce it with a y sound, until corrected. :haha: I'm American though, and not very good at pronouncing most names I see on here! :haha:

I also thing Yara- pronounced Yar-rah is pretty, so either way I like it! :thumbup:


----------

